# RN Medals



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

In my research I have been sent this copy of some Navy WW2 Medals and I need to identify them or maybe the best place to search.
This forum might be faster than searching through Google...(Scribe) 
Regards


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

1, '39-'45 Star
2, Atlantic Star
3, Africa Star
4, Italy Star
5, Defence Medal
6, '39-'45 War Medal


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

Medal

Qualification
War Medal
(1939-1945) Generally awarded if the service period qualified for one of the Stars and if terminated by death, disability due to service or capture as a prisoner-of-war. A merchant seaman had to have served a minimum of 28 days at sea
Atlantic Star
(1939-1945) Awarded after the Battle of the Atlantic for service between 3 September 1939 and 8 May 1945 and if the service period was terminated by their death or disability due to service. The qualifying service period for the Atlantic Star could only begin after the 1939-1945 Star had been earned by 6 months' service. A merchant seaman had to serve in the Atlantic, home waters, North Russia Convoys or South Atlantic waters. The Atlantic Star was also awarded to those awarded a gallantry medal, with no minimum qualifying period.
1939-1945 Star Awarded for service between 3 September 1939 and 2 September 1945 and if the service period was terminated by death or disability due to service. A merchant seaman could qualify after 6 months' service with at least one voyage in an operational area. The 1939-1945 Star was also awarded to recipients of a gallantry medal, with no minimum qualifying period.
Africa Star
(1940-1943) Awarded for service between 10 June 1940 and 12 May 1943, serving in the Mediterranean. A merchant seaman might also qualify serving in operations off the Moroccan coast between 8 November 1942 and 12 May 1943. The minimum qualifying period was one day.
Pacific Star
(1941-1945) Awarded for service in the Pacific Ocean, South China Sea or the Indian Ocean between 8 December 1941 and 2 September 1945. Generally the qualifying service period for the Pacific Star could only begin after the 1939-1945 Star had been earned by 6 months' service.
Burma Star
(1941-1945) Awarded for service in the Burma Campaign between 11 December 1941 and 2 September 1945. A merchant seaman qualified serving within a restricted area in the Bay of Bengal. Generally the qualifying service period for the Burma Star could only begin after the 1939-1945 Star had been earned by 6 months' service.
France & Germany Star
(1944-1945) Awarded for service between 6 June 1944 and 8 May 1945, in direct support of land operations in France, Belgium, Holland or Germany, in the North sea, the English Channel or the Bay of Biscay (service off the coast of the south of France could qualify for the Italy Star, see below). There was no minimum time qualification for a Merchant Seaman.
Italy Star
(1943-1945) Awarded for service between 11 June 1943 and 8 May 1945, in the Mediterranean and the Aegean Sea. Operations in and around the Dodecanese, Corsica, Greece, Sardinia and Yugoslavia after 11 June 1943 would also qualify. Generally the qualifying service period for the Italy Star could only begin after the 1939-1945 Star had been earned by 6 months' service. There were no clasps awarded with the Italy Star.

Taken from the national archives


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you Jodalo for your very fast help. I will put that with the sailor's story that I have nearly finished. 
Regards


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

from left to right:- 1939 to 45 star, atlantic star, africa star, italy star, defence medal, and thewar medal 1939 to 45 if you need any more info let me know


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Very unusual to havr both the Africa Star and the Italy Star. According to the official do***ent if you had the Africa star then wnet into Italy you got a clasp on the Africa Star with the words Italy, same went for the Pacific and Burma Stars. On the Africa star there was also an further addition to differentiate the Eigth Army from the other recipients.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Baltic Wal, just checked my father,s WW2 medals as follows(RN)....Distinguished Service Medal....1939-1945 Star....Atlantic Star....Africa Star with clasp Africa 1943-1943....Burma Star with clasp Pacific....Italy Star....War Medal. Note he has both the Africa and Italy Stars, however the Burma Star comes with the clasp Pacific. Regards Colin


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Baltic Wal said:


> Very unusual to havr both the Africa Star and the Italy Star. According to the official do***ent if you had the Africa star then wnet into Italy you got a clasp on the Africa Star with the words Italy, same went for the Pacific and Burma Stars. On the Africa star there was also an further addition to differentiate the Eigth Army from the other recipients.



No such clasp was added to the Africa Star for the Italy campaign. The three clasps awarded to the Africa Star are: 

8th Army: Awarded for service with the 8th Army between 23 October 1942 and 12 May 1943. An '8' is worn on the ribbon in undress to denote this bar.

1st Army: Awarded for service with the 1st Army between 8 November 1942 and 12 May 1943. A '1' is worn on the ribbon in undress to denote this bar. 

North Africa 1942-43: Awarded for service with the Navy, Merchant Navy, Air Force (from 23 October 1942) or headquarters of the 18th Army Group (from 15 February 1943) until 12 May 1943. In undress, a rosette on the ribbon denotes this bar.

Regulations only allow one clasp to be worn with the Star, being the first clasp the recipient qualified for.


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

Billy1963 said:


> No such clasp was added to the Africa Star for the Italy campaign. The three clasps awarded to the Africa Star are:
> 
> 8th Army: Awarded for service with the 8th Army between 23 October 1942 and 12 May 1943. An '8' is worn on the ribbon in undress to denote this bar.
> 
> ...


 quite right billy my gransha had both north africa and italy star awarded he was with the RA attatched to 8th armoured


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys are just too good!
The person I'm researching, cannot give a name yet, was a sailor on the same ship as my late Father, HMS Prins Albert.
Regards


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Albert
Interesting ship. 
Belgian 2,938 ton cross channel ferry built 1937 converted in 1941 to an LSI(S) and could carry 196 troops and 8 LCA's. Fitted with 2 x 12 pdr AA guns, 2 x 2 pdr AA guns and 6 x 20 mm AA guns.
Returned to commercial service April 1946.
Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## tonyblackpool (Sep 21, 2007)

hi all. the medals in question are my uncle's AB p/5x192759 WILLIAM F RODAWAY on the H.M.S.PRINS ALBERT from 19-AUG-41 TILL 7- JAN-45 he then went on the canadian built trawler H.M.S PORCHER 8-3-45 till 13- 11- 45
as seaman jx192749, question was he entitled to a wavy navy badge or medal.
i have been researching his father and grandfather for the last 5-6 months ww1 so i missed this thread. regards tony


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*RN Medals update*

I have received this email from a lady in the UK:

"My dad was a royal navy commando he was awarded the D.S.M 9AUGUST 1942 THE C,G.M 9 JULY 1943 THE U.S.A. D.S.C 6 JULY 1944 THE BAR TO THE D.S.M SEPT 1944 AND THE BELGIUM CROIX DE GUERRE 27 FEB 1945 where can i find out what he won them for"

Can you guys help me?
Regards..(Scribe)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

rickles23 said:


> I have received this email from a lady in the UK:
> 
> "My dad was a royal navy commando he was awarded the D.S.M 9AUGUST 1942 THE C,G.M 9 JULY 1943 THE U.S.A. D.S.C 6 JULY 1944 THE BAR TO THE D.S.M SEPT 1944 AND THE BELGIUM CROIX DE GUERRE 27 FEB 1945 where can i find out what he won them for"
> 
> ...


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Name*

I am sorry but all I have is the name of the daughter, who wrote to me, a Ms. Melbourne. and that her Dad was a Royal Navy Commando.
However I shall send an email to her as soon as I have finished on this site. Having emailed the lady (ain't technology good) I can now add that 
the name of the man is:

Robert Norman Wilding 
Service number jx118170
She also sent a photo of Robert wearing 'bars' on his uniform but its in old sepia. 


Regards.


----------



## tonyblackpool (Sep 21, 2007)

hi rick, has you know i am no expert but, the cgm is i think the American 
coast guard medal light blue with white stripes bearing 3 red stripes
awarded to any any member of the armed forces while serving in any capacity with the coast guard distinguishes himself or herself with 
heroism not involving actual conflict with the enemy,
issued 4 aug 1949
hope this helps a little , tony


----------

